# CYCLONE COASTER 4th of July PARADE in the City of Lake Forest 2013



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 13, 2013)

*THE CITY of LAKE FOREST 4th of JULY PARADE 2013 

ENTRY NUMBER 62 

When: THURSDAY --- JULY 4th 2013
Time:  10 am - 12 noon  


This is a fun FREE event for the whole family that CYCLONE COASTER does every year in the City of Lake Forest -


- REQUIREMENTS to Participate in the City of Lake Forest 4th of July Parade 2013 -

(1) You MUST ride a vintage bicycle 

- In the past we have had a few modern bikes & even a mountain bike - I encourage the enthusiasm to join us - BUT the parade crowds & parade officials really want to see the cool Vintage Bicycles - from lets say anything from a high wheel ( which we have never had yet ) to lets try to cut it off at the 1960's or so with the middleweights - what the crowds have gone crazy for in the past are mostly balloon bicycles & the Cycletrucks  
-- SO AGAIN -- YOU MUST RIDE A VINTAGE BICYCLE to PARTICIPATE - I only stress this since we are a "Vintage Bicycle Ride" & that's what the parade committee wants to see in their parade  

(2) You MUST have a CYCLONE COASTER T-SHIRT on to participate & IT IS REQUIRED to participate in the FREE event 

-- CYCLONE COASTER T-shirts can be purchase prior to the parade day - OR - at the parking lot on parade day until we go down to the staging area - just PM or email me to make arrangements PRIOR to the parade day  


4th of July Parade FINAL details - Information is ALSO POSTED on our website - www.cyclonecoaster.com -PARADE ENTRY # 62 is our position in the 2013 City of Lake Forest 4th of July Parade -- which is about halfway through the parade itself & THEREFORE I ENCOURAGE parade participants to meet in the staging area - IN FRONT OF El Toro High School @ around 10:15 to about 10:30am to play it safe which is the parade starting point where you still have some time for last minute setting  up & decorating time - 

As far as how hot or cold it's going to be on the day of the 4th of July Parade -- well it was over 100 degrees one year & in the 70's another & anywhere in-between -- just bring sunblock & water  

The Parade STARTS @ 10am - BUT we will be staging in front of El Toro High School 1/2 hour to 45 minutes BEFORE our start time which I will post as soon as I know our position in the parade itself .... so again I ENCOURAGE parade participants to meet in the staging area - IN FRONT OF El Toro High School @ around 10:15 to about 10:30am to play it safe which is the parade starting point where you still have some time for last minute setting  up & decorating time - 

The BEST parking is off El Toro Road & Serrano @ the Fresh & Easy / Bank of America parking lot which is a block or so from the high school .... just park towards the street ( El Toro Road ) to allow the shops that might open the  parking they need .... thanks 

FYI -- DO NOT drive up Lake Forest drive - since it will be closed @ 6am parade day & blocked off near the parade itself - making it nearly impossible to get to the starting point of the parade next to El Toro High School

FYI -- The CYCLONE COASTER Sunday "SHELBY INVASION" Ride is JULY 7th which is the Sunday AFTER the City of Lake Forest 4th of July Parade 2013 -- 

The picture below is of the 1941 BF Goodrich bicycles my parents rode @ last years 4th of July Parade ...Ride Vintage - Frank
*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 14, 2013)

*Who's coming down for the parade this year ??*

*Just wondering who was coming to the City of Lake Forest 4th of July Parade this year ... 

In previous years we have grabbed a bite to eat down the street @ Fuddruckers which is a great hamburger place down the street after the parade itself ... who's in ?? *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 17, 2013)

*Parade is 2 weeks away ......*

..... with tons of things going on this month & the "Shelby Invasion" @ next months CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride creeping up on us ...the month is screaming by just like the whole year has ... so mark the 4th of July Parade down for 2 weeks from now ... see you there .. 

The picture below is from the first 4th of July Parade we were in which I believe was 2007 in Huntington Beach .. it was free to attend that year .. the following year Huntington Beach wanted $400.- to enter their parade -- that's the year the City of Lake Forest called up since they heard about us & invited us to be in their 4th of July Parade .. We accepted the invite & have been attending their parade every year since then .....

Ride Vintage .. Frank


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 20, 2013)

*Parade Bump*

*All riders on vintage bicycles are welcome to join in ... CYCLONE COASTER shirt REQUIRED 

Pictured below is my Roadmaster Cycle truck Parade bicycle in 95% of it's glory ... I also have magnetic burlap sign boards I attach to the sign which are not pictured ...

Ride Vintage 

Frank*


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 20, 2013)

Wish I could go Frank!.. Our bikes match! Very patriotic red white n blue
View attachment 101265


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 21, 2013)

*Well there is always the Laguna Niguel X-Mas Parade ......*



fatbar said:


> Wish I could go Frank!.. Our bikes match! Very patriotic red white n blue
> View attachment 101265




Too bad you can't make it out to the parade .... mark the XMAS parade on your calendar for December ....'


WE ARE PARADE ENTRY # 62 this year ......... that's about halfway through the parade ... SO PLEASE BE @ the staging area no later than 10:15am to 10:30am IN FRONT of EL TORO HIGH SCHOOL 


... Ride Vintage .. Frank


----------



## Boris (Jun 21, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


>




Killer Parade Bike, Frank!


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 21, 2013)

Great to meet you yesterday Frank.  Can't wait to ride with you guys on the 4th!   Feel free to introduce yourselves, I'll be riding my teens Ranger.
-    Nick


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 24, 2013)

*Good meeting you too ...*



Nick-theCut said:


> Great to meet you yesterday Frank.  Can't wait to ride with you guys on the 4th!   Feel free to introduce yourselves, I'll be riding my teens Ranger.
> -    Nick




*Nick  ... it was great to put a face to a name* ... The parade should be a good time as always ... if you have never been in a large hometown parade ... this is the one to start in .. it goes by really quick .. The parade begins @ 10am & were entry # 62 & my guess is we won't start rolling until 10:45am roughly .... I will be there early to check the group in & to decorate the bicycle too .. see you there on the Ranger


*Dave ... The "parade bike" gets better every year *... I seem to add a little more to it every year as we do the parades too .. I am adding a patriotic bird house to it this year that will be hanging under the big basket ... 

ride vintage .. Frank


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 26, 2013)

*Eight days away ..........*

Yes a little more than a week away on the 2013 Fourth of July Parade in the City of Lake Forest .... I updated the website yesterday to put the entry #62 on it for those who don't get on thecabe or facebook ... looking for a good turnout ... see everyone there .. Ride Vintage .... Frank


----------



## old hotrod (Jun 30, 2013)

Here are a select few of the pics from last year...













and a link to the rest of the pics from the parade last year http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/sets/72157630491436394/


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 1, 2013)

*Great pictures -- thanks for posting them Dave*

*Thanks Dave for posting the pictures from last years Fourth of July Parade up in Lake Forest .....

THIS THURSDAY is this years Fourth of July PARADE in the City of Lake Forest  !!!!!! 

Weather should be nice with a high of 82 degrees in the forecast for Thursdays Parade --- 

ALL RIDERS WELCOME to join in the parade fun ....

Parade Requirements 

(1) A Vintage Bicycle to represent our CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Group
(2) A CYCLONE COASTER t-shirt ( Available @ any of our rides all year round & I will have some @ the parade if you arrange AHEAD of time to pick one up on parade day ) 

All the details & meeting points are ALWAYS posted on our website www.cyclonecoaster.com 

We will hit up lunch AFTER the parade @ Fuddruckers on El Toro Road for those who built up an appetite

see everyone there ... Ride Vintage .. Frank*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 2, 2013)

*Just another Parade reminder ...............*

2 days away ...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 3, 2013)

*PARADE is TOMORROW MORNING -- 10am in Lake Forest*

Check the website for all the details ... see you there .. Temps will be in the 70's to low 80's .... PERFECT ... RIDE VINTAGE ... Frank


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 3, 2013)

Anyone wanna carpool?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 3, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> Anyone wanna carpool?




I wanna go!!!!!!!!.. I need to buy a car first.. Don't think the car to go would make it that far...


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jul 5, 2013)

I had a really good time yesterday at the parade ride.  These pictures aren't very good as they were taken with my phone as I rode.










The crowd loved all the bikes, you could hear them picking out their favorites as we rode bye.  Thanks again Frank, I'll be back.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 5, 2013)

*49 riders made it out for the parade ....*

That's what I like to see at the parades .. A good number of Cyclone Coaster riders have a good time riding the parades ... A great mix of vintage bicycles that as Nick said loved us as they picked out their favorite bikes rolling by .. Great turnout ... Great vintage bicycles .. Great crowd response .. Great weather @ a real warm upper 80's to low 90's with some humidity in the air .... Thanks to all that come out & make Cyclone Coaster what it is ...below is a shot of our Television Coverage from yesterday's parade .. See you @ the Cyclone Coaster Sunday ride & Shelby Invasion THIS SUNDAY ... Ride Vintage .. Frank


----------

